# Led or t5 for planted...which one is better



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys. I currently have a led hood that is capable of adding one for bulb or a coralife t5 light fixture that needs a new bulb as the colormax on has burnt out. My question is since I need to buy a new bulb for either one, which one should I invest in? I have black sand and probably going to get some bright coloured fish if that is a factor as well. Thanks!


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I would say you might as well at a t5 bulb. You aren't going to get much more light output from a TT form factor led tube. Save the extra money for other diy LED solutions like this:
https://m.banggood.com/5W-Waterproo...-for-DIY-Flood-Light-AC85-265V-p-1160477.html


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I’ve used a few led brands since they came out but I still like my t5 ho !


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I like LEDs, but to get a LED that gives enough light for plants is very expensive (not to mention confusing).


----------

